# The cookie lady



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

This is what my girlfriend does all day. She’s famous for her chocolate chip cookies. She adds a little more flour so they’re thicker.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I love fresh chocolate chip cookies!!
My wife is allergic to chocolate so we don't have it much in the house ..... but that's probably a good thing because if there was an unlimited amount of chocolate at my disposal I expect it would make my belly swell :wink:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

This was her third batch. I only ate so many because they were made with love. I’m taking a bag out to the garbage men when I hear them because a while back they came up in my yard an hauled out a big limb that was too heavy for me to budge an I hadn’t gotten around to cutting it up. Normally branches have to be put by the road.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I don't dare make anything with chocolate. Wife will eat it all before it gets cool and I don't get any, chocolate.:crying:


----------



## fran91 (Feb 20, 2020)

Man it looks delicious! Lucky you ;-) Where do i find a girl like this?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Back in Ohio thats where. She an her husband left Monday and my fridge is looking bare now as it always does with just me here. 

We laughed about this.....there were leftovers from dinner one night and she put them in smaller containers for the fridge. Just like I always do and my mother did. Smaller bowls take up less room plus if you’ve used or eaten part the big bowl gets yucky. 

Not my daughter. She says why dirty another (smaller) bowl. 

Don’t most people keep putting leftovers in smaller bowls?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Don’t most people keep putting leftovers in smaller bowls?





Nah. I'm a frugal realist, I put leftovers in zippy bags to make then easier to throw away when they turn into a science experiment.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Don’t most people keep putting leftovers in smaller bowls?


And the wife's found that square or rectangle stack-abl containers store in a square or rectangle fridge better than round containers.:wink2:


----------

